

Show HN: The Pond - My platform-agnostic HTML5 game - Zolmeister0
http://www.zolmeister.com/2013/10/the-pond.html

======
Cogito
So I think you lose your colours once you collect more than 4 total. You start
with two, and you absorb the colour of any fish you absorb. Not quite sure how
it all works, but that's what the source says.

The arrow key commands feel a little funny to me, they turn the fish to swim
towards the direction you are pointing. I would much rather use left/right to
turn and up to go faster. The down key wouldn't need to be used, as the fish
slow down automatically once you release the up key.

It's a nice relaxing game, works relatively well with just a trackpad too.

------
reirob
Tried it on a phone with Firefox and Chrome browser. Works fine directing the
fish with the finger - though sometimes you do not see the fish because of the
finger. Maybe using inclinisation of the phones to direct the fish is a better
idea - kind of like doodle jump.

------
mikeg8
Biggest problem with the game is that the sizes are too close. Several times I
assumed i was the same size with more rings inside of me or even bigger than
my prey but the fish i touched actually killed me. Too confusing and obscure
currently but the concept is great.

------
VoiceOfWisdom
Its difficult to tell whether a fish is smaller, or larger than your self.
Might color code them based on whether you can eat them or not.

